# Source Needed for 200+ shirts



## Pegasus30 (Nov 18, 2010)

What are some companies where I can outsource about 200 shirts with all over print on both sides.


----------



## ModernTreasures (Jul 9, 2014)

Not sure but check with skdave..


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

Sublimation prints I use Niko Apparel

Niko Apparel Systems | Canadian Made Apparel Since 1996

Frank Prokator
Steel Town Graphics


----------



## protools (May 31, 2010)

Do you have a design?
Is it sublimation?
Your location?
Sizes?

PM me with details as we can do this job

Cheers
Joe


----------



## sid (Oct 6, 2007)

Would like to quote on your job. Check out our quality from shirts and other products shown on our Instagram account.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------

